# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  Kość ogonowa

## Ariesovsky

Witam, jestem nowym forumowiczem, jednakże jazdą na desce zajmuje się od paru lat. 
Trapi mnie następujący problem.
W lutym tego roku byłem na Chopoku (Słowacja), 5 dnia wyjazdu zaliczyłem niewidowiskowy upadek, jednak z bolącymi efektami. Uszkodzona kość ogonowa przeszkadzała mi podczas kolejnych paru dni w siadaniu na przykład, nie rezygnowałem jednak z jazdy.
O problemie jakoś zapomniałem jednak parę tygodni później, bodajże w połowię Marca zaczęły mnie męczyć bóle w okolicach kości ogonowej. Zmylił mnie w tym samym czasie naciągnięty mięsień w udzie i robiłem RTG oraz USG prawego biodra.
Liczne wizyty u lekarzy (ortopedów) kończyły się słowami "musi się pan liczyć z rehabilitajcją, musi być pan cierpliwy, zwykle zbita kość ogonowa daje się we znaki przez pare, parenaście miesięcy". Niektórzy radzili mi pobranie trombocytów z krwi i wszczepienie ich w bolące miejsce, a jeszcze inni wizytę u osoby która ma za zadanie przestawić mi, własnie co?
Ból jest o tyle uciążliwy, że przeszkadza mi najbardziej np, po bieganiu, gdy obciążam kość ogonowa, np siedząc pod ścianą na wpół zgięty.
Na początku września odbyłem rehabilitacje (fizjoterapię), którą zakończyłem miesięcznym zwolnieniem z wf w szkole. Niestety i to nie pomogło i w dalszym ciągu zmagam się z tym jakże uciążliwym bólem, który mnie ogranicza.
Na wtorek jestem zapisany na kolejną wizytę u ortopedy w szpitalu warszawskim.
PROSZĘ POMÓŻCIE

----------

